# Limbsaver SpeedZone T-shirt Art Contest!!!!!



## SVLaboratory (Oct 22, 2002)

Hello everyone,

With the success of the previous art contest we have decided to put together two T-shirt contests. This thread is for our Speedzone09 contest.

See the file attachemnt for the beginning graphics to get creative. We are looking for T-Shirt designs that are Front, Back, Front/Back or anything else you can think of. Multiple Entries Accepted.

The winning art design has the opportunity to possibly be used on our new shirts for 2009. 

Compensation for the winner is a NEW SPEEDZONE 09 with blazing FPS and state of the art design. It will be fully loaded and ready to go with as much of our products and accessories as we deam necessary for a total value of over $1200. 

Contest ends Halloween 08. Post all submissions in this thread.

Good luck
-Chris



A signed release of artwork to Steven Sims Inc will be made before reciept of winners product. Credit for artwork design will be made at Steven Sims Inc discretion.


----------



## cl0uder (Jul 31, 2008)

Sweet! Count me in. Do the designs need to be high res printable images?


----------



## SVLaboratory (Oct 22, 2002)

For the contest winner that is eligable for t-shirt use the artwork will need to be provided in high -res but can be posted any way you want.



-Chris


----------



## SVLaboratory (Oct 22, 2002)

Don't forget about this one. This thread is for the speedzone entries. Remeber we have two prizes this time.



-Chrsi


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

I just wanted to send in two entries in this contest, too. 


Entry number one for Montalaar.

Design 1, front











Design 1, back


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

And number two 


Design 2, front











Design 2, back


----------



## COLORANGER (Oct 25, 2008)

*Respect!*

You have MAD, MAD, MAD skills bro!


----------



## Willy-an (Mar 8, 2008)

The SPEEDZONE

ITS TO HOT TO HANDLE

ITS ALWAYS HOT

WD:darkbeer:


----------



## SilentSniper (Sep 1, 2005)

Might be hard to see, but it says, "You've Just Been Caught" :darkbeer:


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

@SilentSnipers

I like yours. =)


----------



## SilentSniper (Sep 1, 2005)

Your look great also. Where did you get your t-shirt blanks at?


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm not a professional but I try it once.










































Best regards form Germany

Cs


----------



## PET (May 21, 2003)

*Design Idea*

Thanks for the contest


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

Could you please resize them the next time?


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

I am no artist but came up with this design/concept. The attempt is to sell speed and what is associated with speed? Those dang speed limits!! :grin: 

The back would be the speed limit sign. Didn't have a shirt back to use! :wink:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Another front image t-shirt design. Sorry about it not being high resolution.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Another front image t-shirt design. Sorry about it not being high resolution.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Another concept:


----------



## Willy-an (Mar 8, 2008)

casue of the short time I place this without a tshirt.
I think you can imagine how it looks at a tshirt.
could be used at the back and front.


----------



## Willy-an (Mar 8, 2008)

when i posted them i saw that they were a little big, here are the smaller ones


----------



## PET (May 21, 2003)

*Speedzone entry*

I put this on the other post by mistake, so here is my 2nd entry.
Hope you like it.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Another idea of mine.


----------



## SilentSniper (Sep 1, 2005)

Who won?


----------



## PET (May 21, 2003)

*ttt*

bump


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

*Is quite strange*

SVLaboratory 
Last Activity: October 8th, 2008 04:44 PM 

Is he sick or has an accident? Hope that not..
Is slowly puzzling. 
Somebody knows something?

Regards 

Cs


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

GIG should know something, too!


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

In another thread I think GIG said he was going to be out for a few days...I think whitetail hunting?

CHuck


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

I have already thought of something. 
When the beautiful bow under the Christmastree is enough to me still.


Cs


----------



## Willy-an (Mar 8, 2008)

Would be nice at Christmas


----------



## SVLaboratory (Oct 22, 2002)

Hello all,

Talking with our team we are going to extend this contest into November. More details to come soon.

-Chris


----------



## PET (May 21, 2003)

*Don't understand?*

Does this mean, I don't like what was submitted, Try again?


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

+1 !? :zip:


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

Option 1: They do not like any of those designs

Option 2: They need more time do decide.


----------



## Willy-an (Mar 8, 2008)

SVLaboratory said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Talking with our team we are going to extend this contest into November. More details to come soon.
> 
> -Chris


Hello Chris and everyone at Limbsaver

The extra time gave me time to make two extra

good luck


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

Afterwards a few pictures to hang. 
That is unsporting.:thumbs_do

Cs


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

But i would also proposal show still even.
Best regards from Germany..



Cs


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

What is?

It's continues?
Then we make further.


Cs

PS: Draft follows


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH (Sep 20, 2008)

hmmm... also over :boink:

And the winner is...??????????????????? :bolt:


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

Ready, or do you want more designs.:wave3::wave3::wave3:



Cs


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

ttt

What's up, nothing new yet?


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

bump for some news


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

That is probably nothing more?


Cs


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

That is probably nothing more?


Cs


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

That is probably nothing more?


Cs


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

That is probably nothing more?


Cs


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey, triple post. Better post one per day and not three at once. 
ttt for information.


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

Still nothing here?

But we may get some information today as i read in the Deadzone-Thread.


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SVLaboratory (Oct 22, 2002)

Hello,

Sorry for the delay and with this we decided to add a third prize winner to the line-up

The Two Fully outfitted contest winners are Montalaar and Honeymonster. Please look for a pm for details.

The Second Prize winner is AdvanTimberLou.


Please congratulate our winners and a big thank you to all who participated. Happy Holidays and have a Happy New year.


-Chris


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH (Sep 20, 2008)

...and the winners still waiting for their prizes























ttT


----------

